# More cabinets.



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Finished this 20 year old kitchen this week.

Quite a difference.

We used Dulux waterborne alkyd semigloss.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

:yes:nice job :thumbsup:

What a difference before and after,
I know you made him homeowners very happy
They really can't believe the difference until you're finished


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice work wje:thumbsup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Crisp and clean!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Are those oak shaker doors? They look really solid with the new finish. Care to share your methods? I'm curious if you calked the panels.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Good work. Straight on looks pretty solid like you filled the grain but on the side shots it looks like you might have just painted it, as is. 

Either way looks good! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I just sprayed a couple of oak doors in my own house and was surprised at how well the grain filled. I suspect with new oak doors it wouldn't work out so well, but mine were factory clear coated.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I wonder if a highbuild primer would help. Like a peelbond? Problem is it probably won't level well, but granted you have to sand anyway...who knows. 

Curious to hear some thoughts.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

These were factory stained and clearcoated. Exactly 20 years old.

We removed, cleaned, sanded, wiped, primed, sanded wiped, first coat, second coat. 

No grain fill. My customers all seem to like the fact you can tell they are real wood. Makes my life easiar. 

Can't get enough of these jobs tons more coming up!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

wje said:


> These were factory stained and clearcoated. Exactly 20 years old. We removed, cleaned, sanded, wiped, primed, sanded wiped, first coat, second coat. No grain fill. My customers all seem to like the fact you can tell they are real wood. Makes my life easiar. Can't get enough of these jobs tons more coming up!


 I agree about the no grain fill. Who wants oak to look like MDF anyway? I think they look perfect!


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

We use the sw waterborne pre cat now and have had great success airless or brush did not lik it out of hvlp.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

BPC said:


> We use the sw waterborne pre cat now and have had great success airless or brush did not lik it out of hvlp.



Just curious why you didn't like it out of hvlp?


----------



## Joe black (Oct 9, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

It felt dry sprayed every time I tried it


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice clean modern look. Now you need to up sell them on a new back splash.


----------



## decoraxion (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice. Good job!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

BPC said:


> It felt dry sprayed every time I tried it



I had trouble shooting breakthrough with HVLP too. Some coatings are just easier airless.


----------

